# phony P-38



## spikedmike (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw this on Auction Arms and the the description was all wrong. I think I saw the same gun on one of the P-38 forums,if not this one.
On the his description he calls it a P-38 which it's a P-1 Manhurin with a eagle Nazi Stamp on it and what looks like a crossed cannons on it. He gives a story how the french made these during WWII.False..
I think I remember reading on a forum about a guy could put any stamp you wanted on your pistol.Maybe one of you can recall this thread and jar my memery.
Any way here's the link. Check it out:

http://www.auctionarms.com/Search/DisplayItem.cfm?ItemNum=9434053.0


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought the major difference between a P38 and a P1 was that the P38 had a slightly tapered barrel towards the muzzle end and the P1 had a straight barrel all the way to the muzzle. The auction arms gun looks like it has a tapered barrel. I dunno, not much on the P38/P1 model, more of a PP/PPK guy.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I sure dont know the difference, but the model number i can see in one of the pics (left side slide and frame i think it was) sure looks like it says P-1.


----------



## spikedmike (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't there isn't any difference between the two. I read that some guy had an ad awhile back in Shot Gun News or something like that,Where he could put any stamp you want on your gun. It looks like one of those.


----------

